# Mug SHOTS..



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

YEUP..It's another one... Got a nose picture of your car that you are proud of?
maybe got them lower A-arms sticking out from under that stretched frame?
THROW IT UP... you licence plate guys,, maybe you got a nose profile with a plate on it? like an Eso piece or Dig special T.I.U.
YOU TRUCK GUYS maybe you got one of them 4 wheel drive monsters staring down
the face a little tiny camera lens.. THROW IT UP...
HAPPY VETS DAY EVERYBODY... ROLL CALL WITH THEM MUG SHOTS...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

"Pitbull Style "


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

thought i'd get in on dis Hydro bro'...here's wat i got.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES A NOSE PIC OF MY 39 GANGSTERS PARADISE.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

some full frontal nudity


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)




----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

HECK YEA... HOT STUFF... REAL HEAT 
(I WONT SAY i TOLD YOU SO) yOU GUYS KNOW YOUR SHIT IS TIGHT..
ROLL CALL..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

'preciate cha callin me out Markie D. don't have anything ready just yet! gimme a week!


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

comming soon :happysad: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Few of mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice lineup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got one for ya, how would ya like to look out the back glass of your little lowrider and see this sitting behind you. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Sick shit inhere


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 12 2010, 05:01 AM~19049759
> *Few of mine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is good thread... It made me smile first thing this morning... Great mug shots
you guys.. Got lo lo's, muscle, Got mad trucks,, and euro's...
I think we just opened up a good can of building worms!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 12 2010, 09:49 AM~19051117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Heck yea....(I am trying not to curse so much) so I will be writing words like
Heck..and darn alot...
408 got that caprice sitting pretty sporting that pretty ass blue...
whas up machio? :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn Esoteric, this might be my favorite yet.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

MC BULL DOGIN IT


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 12 2010, 10:37 PM~19056658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 A buick bonniville? or a pontiac riviara? Bad ass graffic's just the same,,


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 13 2010, 12:56 PM~19059357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 supper sweet... I look at the red duce on this youtube video all the time!
1941gm...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 13 2010, 12:41 PM~19059264
> *A buick bonniville? or a pontiac riviara? Bad ass graffic's just the same,,
> *


Wildcat


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
JUST A FEW OF MY RIDES MEAN MUGGIN.....








































































































SORRY BOUT THE SIZE.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I like this thread


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 15 2010, 04:08 AM~19070543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: That's bull$h!t!! Such beautiful cars. You should send them both to me!! :biggrin: I'll hang on to them. 

Nice stuff here Hydro. Always been a sucker for the 64 wagon.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 15 2010, 04:39 AM~19070832
> *:angry: That's bull$h!t!!  Such beautiful cars.  You should send them both to me!! :biggrin:  I'll hang on to them.
> 
> Nice stuff here Hydro. Always been a sucker for the 64 wagon.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

WIP


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Nov 15 2010, 01:56 PM~19073764
> *WIP
> 
> 
> ...


big ass close up.. :biggrin: 
I like this thread...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 15 2010, 03:43 PM~19074667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i always liked these builds..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES A RED NOSE PIT BULL FOR YA * :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 15 2010, 04:43 PM~19074667
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a face only a mom could love. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye Hydro,this topic is dope homie..


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 11 2010, 06:56 PM~19045016
> *HERES A NOSE PIC OF MY 39 GANGSTERS PARADISE.
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass model car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 12 2010, 12:09 PM~19051265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 13 2010, 02:56 PM~19059351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Nov 16 2010, 01:06 PM~19083070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back to back home runs! and 408models always has something hot to add to add to a topic..


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

some more of mine :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
DAMN G IM DIGGIN THAT S-10    THOSE OLDER BOXY ONES ARE MY FAVORITE.....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Old school pose...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 17 2010, 05:56 PM~19093884
> *Old school pose...
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 











Seriously SIKK!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 17 2010, 02:56 PM~19093884
> *Old school pose...
> 
> 
> ...


Maz that stinkin lincoln is too sharp... look for me Lean mobile sometime in 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Nov 17 2010, 05:19 PM~19095571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Hydro!!! I'll keep my eye out for it  

I'm still a little rusty after 13 years of not building at all, I'll be building other Lincolns for 2011 too :biggrin: Among other stuff


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 17 2010, 02:56 PM~19093884
> *Old school pose...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

"GANGSTER BLUES" minidreams built


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

page four yall... you guys are giving great response's
:biggrin: 
dont stop posting,, but we could use more pics that highlight the front licence
plate..
WHERE ALL THEM CUSTOM PLATES AT? :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 18 2010, 10:24 AM~19101060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 replied like a true gangsta.... Outstanding...    
the plate kicks that grill like Mo fo.. :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Nov 18 2010, 08:45 PM~19106124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 from the ingle is his jingle!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 12 2010, 08:18 AM~19050358
> *i got one for ya, how would ya like to look out the back glass of your little lowrider and see this sitting behind you. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This is a hot thread.. back to back hot photo's.. 

Maybe Bigdog323 was to busy to post it up? but this shot will fit right in!









I have put on a few of my Dig plate's.. before I contribute more mug shot's
Roll call: with them licence plates.. Yall know you got some? :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

forgot, I had taken this pic specifically for this thread :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 30 2010, 10:17 AM~19200172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 You see? that's why your old pal Hydro is on the scene? lol :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Much love homie..(no ****)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is one of gunny's pit bull's...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here's a mean ass mug shot!! took this pic just for this thread... :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 18 2010, 02:15 AM~19099455
> *"GANGSTER BLUES" minidreams built
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got another one done...took both front picks just for this thread..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 09:32 PM~19206033
> *here's a mean ass mug shot!! took this pic just for this thread... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man i love that shot.. great angle.. It is one mean ass shot of a mean ass car..
that licence plate looks good too.. it motivational.. for lazy's like me.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

another one of my mug shots.. more pics in my build thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 3 2010, 11:19 PM~19233016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!! 
alot of pontiac's in here lately...lol..nice to see something other then a impala.. dont get me wrong i love impala's ...alil change once ina while is good too.. :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 3 2010, 09:40 PM~19233200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yall wonder why i type so much? because tha words (SICK BUILDS)
just kind of seams like an understatement..
you know?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 4 2010, 12:52 AM~19233325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE This!! :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got a pic of all 3 together...more in my build thread.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 10:23 AM~19236392
> *got a pic of all 3 together...more in my build thread.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Trio Jeral!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 11:23 AM~19236392
> *got a pic of all 3 together...more in my build thread.
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a great shot... line backer pontiacs.. holding it down..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 3 2010, 10:46 PM~19233275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that's dope!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 01:30 PM~19043657
> *YEUP..It's another one... Got a nose picture  of your car that you are proud of?
> maybe got them lower A-arms sticking out from under that stretched frame?
> THROW IT UP... you licence plate guys,, maybe you got a nose profile with a plate on it? like an Eso piece or Dig special T.I.U.
> ...


sorry Dig, I still feel like I am to retarded to put the plates on that you made me.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fresh pics for the homie Hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I love this 61, Im jealous of the this licence plate.. 
when I go to put one on? my hands shake and then the plate comes out crocked
or all wrinkled, :biggrin: I love the bumper guards too...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Markie, ya gotta breathe when ya do this shit....calm the hell down too..its just a damn model! now if i was workin with some damn $500,000 car then id shake like a damned leaf!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2010, 08:29 AM~19401988
> *Markie, ya gotta breathe when ya do this shit....calm the hell down too..its just a damn model!  now if i was workin with some damn $500,000 car then id shake like a damned leaf!
> *


Real shit,, when ever I get near completion,, my vision gets all blurry, 
( the eye doctor says i have a astigmatism) they want me to where glass's at all times.. but I only put them on, when building or reading something on paper,
then sweat starts pouring down my face.. all my lighting becomes shadowy.
and every thing I touch leave a large ass finger print, then my hand shake's
like a junkie on check day! surprisingly I am calm and steady with a paint brush in my hand? but when i have a decal or some piece of plastic with glue in my hand.?
that plastic will touch every inch of my car before i get it to go where its supposed to go?
lol if you notice the majority of my builds have wheels with no knock off's?
there's a reason for that,, because when I try to apply most knock off's ?
i am lucky if i hit the rim at all? most of my horror stories happen on or near 
completion,, thats why i take alot of pictures right before the final piece's are glued on
because I want documentation that the car was half way decent before I sealed its 
fate with some fuck up.. my vert Cadi was supposed to have a jimbo bumper kit,
but half way into that? i knew I made that look like shit.. jimbo makes great kits
but i fucked that thing up, big time.. theres good new's about my building handicapped though.. once I get the 40 or so cars finished that i have left?
I can quit all together.. so 2011 i dont have to buy any more kits at all..
unless its just for selling purpose's... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i was a lil bored :happysad:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bad ass model homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

wanna race anybody? 










it also does some pretty mean burnouts 



















underconsTRUCKtion...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 23 2010, 05:16 AM~19401932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its usually best to just cut out the license plate and leave the backing on... that way its more solid and u can just glue it on with some white glue.... thats even what most model kit instructions recommend...  another reason why i printed my plates on photopaper instead of wasting decal paper....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

full moon shot too


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

A couple of mine


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 4 2011, 04:54 PM~19503260
> *wanna race anybody?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah..I'll race ya


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2011, 05:56 PM~19503287
> *its usually best to just cut out the license plate and leave the backing on... that way its more solid and u can just glue it on with some white glue.... thats even what most model kit instructions recommend...  another reason why i printed my plates on photopaper instead of wasting decal paper....
> *


:biggrin: all the cars look good..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 6 2011, 09:57 AM~19520814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love them Rivi's!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

63 or 64 Hydro?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 6 2011, 11:00 AM~19520840
> *Love them Rivi's!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 63 or 64 Hydro?
> *











I found out today, the guy I built it for? sold his 1/1 rivi.. and never did change
the white paint that is on it? :uh: so no wonder he has been hard to find,
and has not called me! say dauh Markie, next time you take a contract build?
Get a deposit.. if this car was for me to keep? i would have opened the trunk..
well i have another 63 rivi for me.. with no bumper.. and i opened the trunk
already.. so i will just make that one a 64 rivi :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 10 2011, 11:55 PM~19563328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm i love yellow cars.. i like the plate too..
i swear, Dig sent me all these dope ass plates,, and i have not put them on yet..
when i do? i will whore them up every place i can.. in typical Hydro fashion..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:0 :0 I LIKE THIS ^^^^^^^


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 14 2011, 07:17 AM~19594425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 all your shit is clean. I love the 58 and the 61.. 
did you really bury you model in snow? or is it time to defrost your freezer?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 14 2011, 08:18 PM~19595577
> *all your shit is clean. I love the 58 and the 61..
> did you really bury you model in snow? or is it time to defrost your freezer?
> *


Thanks Markie. It was for a Estonian model forum winter photo contest.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 6 2011, 05:02 PM~19522274
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet build! Is that the Roadster kit? or the T?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 07:33 PM~19839516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now that you finished your Impel-camino, can I have your 66 wagon? :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 08:33 PM~19839516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucker is clean. Like the choice of wheels & the lil photoetch scripts on there. attention to detail pays off like a mutha! ... wait, where's the plates?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 04:43 PM~19597162
> *Sweet build! Is that the Roadster kit? or the T?
> *


It was the 29 pick up kit..... but it all parts box stuff for the suspension :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 11 2011, 02:50 PM~19845498
> *damn that sucker is clean.  Like the choice of wheels & the lil photoetch scripts on there.  attention to detail pays off like a mutha! ... wait, where's the plates?
> *


THANKS BUT ITS NOT COMPLETELY DONE YET..IM STILL WAITING ON A FRONT BUMPER/GRILL SO I CAN PUT THE PHOTO ETCH GRILL IN IT...AN IM THINKING OF PUTTIN PHOTO ETCH CROSS LACED SPOKES ON IT TO..OH AN I NEED TO POLISH THE HOOD..AN ADD THE DYNASTY PLATES.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 02:31 PM~19845840
> *THANKS BUT ITS NOT COMPLETELY DONE YET..IM STILL WAITING ON  A FRONT BUMPER/GRILL SO I CAN PUT THE PHOTO ETCH GRILL IN IT...AN IM THINKING OF PUTTIN PHOTO ETCH CROSS LACED SPOKES ON IT TO..OH AN I NEED TO POLISH THE HOOD..AN ADD THE DYNASTY PLATES.
> *


NICE!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cutom built 60 elco.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 11 2011, 11:46 AM~20068115
> *cutom built 60  elco.
> 
> 
> ...


 very hot..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 11 2011, 01:46 PM~20068115
> *cutom built 60  elco.
> 
> 
> ...


this 60 elco is tight bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

FENDER WELLS THESE NUTS!  :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 27 2011, 05:21 AM~19970892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAM hype u did a hellofa J.O.B. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 16 2011, 06:51 PM~20108623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that fleetline give's me nightmares... because of a trauma i had with a 51 :uh: 
but I will never get tired of yellow impala's


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 17 2011, 01:47 AM~20110964
> *that fleetline give's me nightmares... because of a trauma i had with a 51 :uh:
> but I will never get tired of yellow impala's
> *


Was it BMF trauma? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 16 2011, 10:48 PM~20110976
> *Was it BMF trauma? :biggrin:
> *


 lol
I wish it were that simple.. No it was not the foil.. it was everything else going wrong.
I wanted the wheels to sort of butterfly in the front.. for a total 70's look..
but the I could not seat the frame on the body,, the glue was sticking to everything else but the car..the only piece's that stayed glued was the parts that were on wrong or the ones I wanted to reposition.. 
I want a rematch with another bomb.. just no time soon..


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 16 2011, 03:25 PM~20106960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah i had the same problem with mine 51 your bomb looks sick hydro


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

LIL SNEAK PEEK.... :wow:


----------



## EastSideMuscle (Apr 5, 2011)

A lot of nice builds in here, my dudes. Love all the different kinds of cars and the "stare down" pictures.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ill join the bandwagon with my favorites thats got their nose on the glass looking out my cabinet.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 08:43 PM~20277028
> *Ill join the bandwagon with my favorites thats got their nose on the glass looking out my cabinet.
> 
> 
> ...


THEM TRUCKS LOOK MEAN AS HELL...  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 6 2011, 06:09 PM~20276643
> *A lot of nice builds in here, my dudes. Love all the different kinds of cars and the "stare down" pictures.
> *


no kidding.. great stuff you two.. ..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the glue is still wet, on the the under size headlight len's...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 01:34 PM~20599660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn !!!!!!


autographed edition :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 21 2011, 12:46 PM~20599708
> *damn !!!!!!
> autographed edition  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Models IV Life said:


>


:wow::thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0:wow::tongue:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

good stuff you guys...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

smile ur on caddy camera :run::naughty::boink::finger:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

project elco almost done, probably my favorite pic


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

67 charger


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

IceMan555 said:


> 67 charger


 THIS CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS READY FOR TAKE OFF!... THE OTHER TWO CARS ARE COOL TOO...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

good stuff....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


>


 hell yea Sin....


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

T  T  T


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

The Riddlers mug shot


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MAZDAT said:


> The Riddlers mug shot


:wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> The Riddlers mug shot


beautiful chevy homie!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> beautiful chevy homie!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanx OLDSKOOL!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Any more pics on this one?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, that thing looks mean, I like it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx OLDSKOOL!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Any more pics on this one?


yeah ill take some more pics homie
ill post them on my thread


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> yeah ill take some more pics homie
> ill post them on my thread


I wanna see this!!! Looks bad ass!!!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


> The Riddlers mug shot


mazdat the riddler look wet lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Bump Bump,







California from the Lone Star State!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


>


hell yeas!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

How dare you guys let this thread die off back in Aug of 2011! dont make dat mitake no mo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Compton1964 said:


> Here is mine


:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Ferrari 612 ATV. Not exactly riding low, but you can ride anywhere you want.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 577897


:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Wouldn't you rather have a Hummer?









Short track figure 8 racer.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)




----------

